# carote



## Pernando Findeo

ATTENTION: this post is written in Spanish, not Portuguese!
Buenas tardes a todos.
No sé si alguien me podrá ayudar, pero estamos desarrollando un trabajo para una empresa portuguesa y nos han mandado una documentación sobre el planning de obra civil, en donde aparece, entre otros, el término "CAROTE" como uno de los trabajos a desarrollar.
He consultado en todos los diccionarios que he encontrado, pero en ninguno me indica nada (realmente hasta tengo dudas de que sea portugues!).
En fin que espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, aunque me temo que quizás se trate de un término excesivamente técnico.

Obrigado.
Findeo


----------



## sjofre

Antes de ler que "carote" se incluia num contexto de construção civil, respondi que "carote" é um termo popular usado para "muito caro". Num contexto de construção civil "CAROTE" é o nome técnico usado para definir o material (em rocha ou betão...) que é retirado por uma máquina de sondagens. Ou seja, é a amostra do material que sai sob a forma de cilindro. Fiz-me entender?


----------



## Pernando Findeo

Muito Obrigado! Thank you very much! Muchísimas gracias!

Eso era lo que estaba buscando.

Muchas gracias, de verdad, pues yo no sabría cómo se llama a "eso" en castellano, ya que, como me temía, es una denominación técnica de "construção civil", que yo no domino.

Un saludo,

Pernando


----------



## sjofre

De nada, ainda bem que pude ajudar, ainda que também não saiba como se denomina isso em castelhano


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Há pouco tempo houve essa pergunta num fórum de Specialized Terminology, eu acho...
Procure ali.


Até mais.


----------



## Pernando Findeo

Perdón, pero, ¿cómo llegar al foro de _Specialized Terminology_? 
Está también en WordReference? 
Es que si es así, yo no lo encuentro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vanda

Aqui. http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=14

Pensando bem, estou mudando sua pergunta para lá, ok?


----------



## araceli

El foro de Specialized Terminology está dentro de donde dice Spanish-English forums.
Bueno, estuve buscando un poco, encontré que le llaman testiguera a una aparato que saca muestras (testigos) de la construcción.
Pero tú quieres una muestra del suelo...
Yo pondría muestra testigo o prueba, si no consigues la respuesta.
Si tienes una oración completa con esa palabra, mejor.
O si nos puedes dar más detalles...

Empezando a buscar en Google.com.br la palabra carote aparece como sinónimo de tarolo o testemunho (en un sitio portugués que no pude abrir).

En este enlace de Wikipedia dice que en Brasil es corpo de prova:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_termos_técnicos_de_engenharia_civil

Me sigo inclinando por * muestra testigo*


----------



## Pernando Findeo

Texto en castellano:
Bueno, veo que el hilo ha acabado en el foro de Terminología, pero mi duda ya había quedado resuelta con la primera respuesta, puesto que sólo quería traducir el término "carote" del portugués y _sjofre _me ha ofrecido una definición de lo que significa (que era lo que yo necesitaba), si bien no sabría cómo expresarlo en castellano (de ahí mi comentario). 
De todas formas, no puedo ofrecer mayor detalles del contexto, puesto que, como he indicado al principio, el término "carote" aparece en un plan de trabajos y sólo aparece este término en la definición del trabajo.
No obstante, muchas gracias a todos, puesto que lo que necesitaba era que se hacieran unos agujeros en el cemento para el paso de tubos, y, a la vista de la explicación enviada, veo que se ha previsto la realización de los mismos, pese a que no sea capaz de definir la palabra, en castellano, que lo define.

Un saludo


----------



## araceli

Bueno, le dicen *testigo*.
¿No estabas buscando la palabra en castellano?
Si no, no me hubiera molestado en buscarlos y, por lo que he leído, el otro miembro del foro no te la dijo y vos no la sabías en el mensaje posterior...

Y estás en el foro de Specialized Terminology, que es solamente para palabras en español e inglés.
El foro Portuguese no tiene  foros accesorios.

De nada, y espero que te sirva el enlace, saludos.


----------

